# North ogden divide huntable?



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been up there hiking and seen a bunch of grouse, and wondering is it a go or no go hunting there would appreciate some feed back.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Should be a property or hunting map online somewhere outlining that area.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Get above the power lines. That's been the boundary for archery deer


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, it's public.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone i appreciate the help


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, taken several grouse there myself.


----------

